# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Meta Connect, annual conference, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

formerly - Oculus Connect, Facebook Connect

Organizer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

metaconnect.com

Meta Connect 2022 - October 11, 2022, virtual

Facebook Connect 2021 - October 28, 2021, virtual

Facebook Connect 2020 - September 16, 2020, virtual

Oculus Connect 6 - September 25 - 26, 2019, San Jose McEnery Convention Center, San Jose, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

"OC6 News: Registration Now Open, Plus First Wave of Sessions Announced"

July 31, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Connect 6 VR event in 12 minutes

Sep 25, 2019




> Hand tracking is coming to Oculus Quest. Oculus Link will allow you to run Oculus Rift content on your Quest. Plus, previews of upcoming social features including the sandbox-style virtual meeting place Facebook Horizon, updates to Oculus TV, and game-changing prototypes.


"Mark Zuckerberg sees the future of AR inside VR like Oculus Quest"
In an exclusive interview, Zuckerberg explains the path from VR to AR, and why Facebook's doubling down on its popular Quest headset.

by Scott Stein
September 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Day 1 Keynote | Oculus Connect 6

Sep 25, 2019




> The Oculus Connect Day 1 Keynote is streaming live. Watch as Mark and other leaders reveal what's new from Oculus as the next chapter for AR and VR begins.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Link and Oculus Horizon hands-on impressions!

Sep 26, 2019




> We're at Oculus Connect 6 this week where Oculus just announced a slew of new features coming to the Quest VR headset. We go hands-on with the Oculus Link, which allows the Quest to play desktop Rift games, and Horizon, the upcoming social VR platform. Plus, an interview with Jason Rubin and Mike Verdu about VR content and what's next for Oculus Studios!

----------


## Airicist

Everything revealed at Facebook's Oculus Horizon presentation

Sep 25, 2019




> Zuckerberg announces today the new Facebook Horizon. A virtual reality world where you can experience both what you, and others, create. All in VR and available on Oculus devices soon.

----------


## Airicist

Day 2 Keynote | Oculus Connect 6

Sep 27, 2019




> The OC6 Day 2 Keynote is streaming live. Tune in as Carmack takes the stage to look back at the last year and into the future of the AR and VR industry like no one else can.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Connect 2020 | Full Keynote with Mark Zuckerberg, Andrew Bosworth + more

Oct 14, 2020




> Relive the Facebook Connect 2020 keynote featuring Mark Zuckerberg, Andrew 'Boz' Bosworth, and more. See exciting product announcements such as the Oculus Quest 2 and Infinite Office, transforming the future of work with VR. 
> 
> We also introduced new Facebook initiatives like Facebook Reality Labs, the future of Facebook's AR/VR team, and Project Aria, a research effort that will help us understand how to build software & hardware necessary for AR glasses, with Ray-Ban smart glasses coming in 2021.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Connect 2021 Opening Keynote

Streamed live Oct 28, 2021




> Watch the Facebook Connect 2021 Opening Keynote live.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook is changing its name to Meta as it focuses on the virtual world"
The company made the decision amid a wave of criticism following the release of tens of thousands of internal documents.

by Elizabeth Dwoskin
October 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Meta

Founder’s Letter, 2021
October 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

WATCH: Facebook Connect 2021 - Livestream

Streamed live October 28, 2021




> Tune in at 10:00am PT / 1:00pm ET on Thurs. Oct. 28 when Facebook holds its annual Facebook Connect. The company is expected to announce Oculus updates and other VR news. Watch it here.


Article "Meta: Facebook's new name focuses on metaverse -- and everything else announced Thursday"
At Facebook Connect 2021, the company pushes further into what it believes is the future of technology.

by Ian Sherr, Queenie Wong
October 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

The Metaverse and how we'll build it together -- Connect 2021

Oct 28, 2021




> Welcome (00:00)
> Social connections (01:47)
> Entertainment (12:46)
> Gaming (16:13)
> Fitness (23:58)
> Work better and do more (26:29)
> Education (30:43)
> Commerce (34:12)
> Building the metaverse together (44:54)
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Meta Connect keynote 2022

Oct 11, 2022




> See how we’re building the future of the metaverse together, and catch the latest updates, announcements and key moments from Connect 2022.
> 
> 00:00 Intro 
> 02:40 Welcome
> 06:14 Social Possibilities
> 08:14 Horizon Worlds
> 15:07 Gaming 
> 21:54  Fitness   
> 26:41  The Future of Work 
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Here’s what you missed at Meta Connect 2022"
'Seriously, legs are hard'

by Amanda Silberling
October 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Meta Connect 2022: Meta Quest Pro and the road to the metaverse"

October 11, 2022

----------

